# Kann mein Monitor nicht auf 1920 x 1080 einstellen (Beim gaming)



## alban2 (4. Oktober 2013)

Hallo community,
ich hab seit vorgestern, auf windows 7 Home premium 64 bit gewechselt.
Früher konnte ich mit meinem windows 7 Ultimate edition, ( 32 bit ) die games auf der auflösung von 1920x 1080 zocken.
Seit dem uptade von Windows 7, kann ich die games aber nicht mehr auf 1920x1080p sondern nur auf 1650x1080p spielen.

Warum das ?

Ich weiß echt nicht was ich da machen kann, aber aufjedenfall konnte ich vor dem uptade, games auf 1920x1080p spielen.

Bitte um hilfe !


----------



## the.hai (4. Oktober 2013)

Restliche Computerhardware? Monitor?

Vermute mal, du hast einfach den Grafikkartentreiber noch nicht installiert?


----------



## alban2 (4. Oktober 2013)

Grafikkarte: Gigabyte Radeon 7950
CPU: Intel Core i5-3470
RAM: 8 GB 

Ich hab den aktuellsten Grafiktreiber den es gibt, 13.10.

Ich hab mal grad unter Systemeigentschaften unter monitor geschaut, da steht das der treiber am 21.06.2006 durchgeführt wurde.
Kann es daran liegen ?

Und außerdem kann ich nicht mal im Desktop mehr auf 1920x1080 stellen, dafuq O_O?


----------



## xfire89x (4. Oktober 2013)

Installier den grafiktreiber mal neu oder versuch mal den 13.9 oder so. Vielleicht ist was beim installieren nicht richtig gelaufen.


----------



## the.hai (5. Oktober 2013)

Mit driver genius kann man schauen, welche treiber fehln. Selbst ohne kauf kannste die dann manuell installieren.


----------



## Affliction (5. Oktober 2013)

Zeigt er dir in der bildschirmauflösung auch kein full hd an?


----------



## alban2 (5. Oktober 2013)

The.hai@ und xfire@, ich werd eure vorschläge mal versuchen.
@4303, also ich hab mal in der bildschirmauflösung nachgeschaut, und da kann ich auch nur auf max 1650x1080p....
Ich weiß echt nicht warum O_o.


----------



## OctoCore (5. Oktober 2013)

Oder vielleicht eher 1680x1050? 
Und die Frage aller Fragen: Es ist aber ein Full-HD-Monitor mit echten 1920x1080?
Denn "Welcher Monitor?" wurde nicht beantwortet.


----------



## Affliction (5. Oktober 2013)

Bei nvidia kann man eine auflösung einstellen (wie man es auch bei downsampling, monitor OC,... macht), bei amd kenn ich mich leider nicht aus. Aber ich weiß das es da auch geht.


----------

